# Favorite variety of Mini Rex



## SNM (Apr 11, 2011)

Thought I'd see which colors you mini rex breeders like best. You don't even have to be a breeder of mini rex, just pick a color 

I bet you all think my favorite variety is Red...not so much. My little sister is obsessed with the color red and that's why we have our herd of mini rex now.

My personal favorite is the chocolate otter. I just love that deep rich chocolate color with the golden undertone. Wish I could get my hands on at least one before we phase out our otter program Tort is a close second, which is funny becasue I dislike tort in all other breedes except min rex


----------



## LindyS (Apr 11, 2011)

Kiss my broken black buck! Hahahha
If I had a mini rex that would be my pick.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 11, 2011)

We have a dark brown and a blue--they are both very striking.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 11, 2011)

I always liked opal, the color of my first mini-rex, Scone MacBunny. 







Although, I have to say that pure black, like my present mini-rex Natasha Rabbitova, is very striking, too:


----------



## 4kr (Apr 11, 2011)

I love Chinchilla!!


----------



## SNM (Apr 11, 2011)

Chinchilla is at the bottom of the totum pole along with red, lynx, seal, tort ,and lilac. Pretty colors, I don't know why they aren't more popular


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 11, 2011)

We had a little Chin boy--he was one of the sweetest bunnies we ever had and he was really gorgeous. My daughters boy friend wanted to use him for stud, but we ended those days forever. Sure do miss my "little man".


----------



## rtvarnell (Apr 12, 2011)

Not Red. lol I do like the Castor's. But Mini Rex's just aren't my favorite breed to raise. They don't have much personality. Just sit there in there pen. I love the Thrianta's and English Lop for more personality.


----------



## Nela (Apr 12, 2011)

I saw a magpie once... Almost fell off my couch when I did. She was beautiful. The breeder was an absolute moron though so I decided not to encourage his breeding. Made me really sad not to get her though... 

I love love otters. All shades. Chinchillas are gorgeous too. I also have a weak spot for a certain broken castor pattern but maybe it's more related to my heart bunny, Wiggles. Really though, mini-rex fur is just so striking that any color is lovely. Even the solid blacks are much more gorgeous than the average bunny... I just love rexes...


----------



## LindyS (Apr 12, 2011)

You right Nela. I could feel that fur all day long. It's an addiction. That opal is real nice but my weakness since the first time I saw a mini Rex was broken mostly broken black.


----------



## SNM (Apr 12, 2011)

No personality???? They have the most curious and loving personality out of all the breeds I have raised. 
Mickey is like a love sick puppy, I dare anybody to go past his cages without giving him a pat or rub.

They're also the most trustworthy when it comes to their babies.

Seriously, I want a chocolate or blue otter baby so bad. Just one. Hopefully Juliet will throw one


----------



## Liddellsbunbuns (Apr 12, 2011)

Tri colors all the way, esp. choc/org which is the only color I dont have at the moment. Plus I love the challenge of breeding them. Next would be black otters and then BEW.


----------



## SNM (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't think tri-colors were showable.... there's like one person in LA that has them. Talk about a challenge


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 12, 2011)

Hmm...well since I breed REWs, I'll have to say they're one of my fave varieties of MR. Black Otters definitely tie with REW.  

I love my MR. I'm surprised they don't find homes as quick as they should because of their amazing fur!  

Emily


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 13, 2011)

I love Blues for the deep richness of color. 
Chinchilla in any breed is one of my favorites
So is tort.
I also love BEWs. The blue eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## Skybunny11 (Apr 13, 2011)

Chocolates, broken blacks, or blues. Sadly Ive never bred any of these colors D:


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 13, 2011)

They are all beautiful, I think my top favorites are the blues and blacks and then I like the broken browns.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 13, 2011)

I love Chin's, Lynx, Brokens, Tri's, Black Otter's, Chocolate Otter's, Sable Points, Black Tort's....!


----------



## jujub793 (Apr 13, 2011)

blue like my willow!:inlove: although she is faaaar from mini lol


----------



## SNM (Apr 14, 2011)

Is there a website or article that has all the genotypes for the varieties?


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 14, 2011)

*SNM wrote: *


> Is there a website or article that has all the genotypes for the varieties?


This web page seems like a good explanation: http://mr-colors.tripod.com/


----------



## Yorkshire_Chinchilla (Apr 15, 2011)

SNM wrote:


> No personality???? They have the most curious and loving personality out of all the breeds I have raised.
> Mickey is like a love sick puppy, I dare anybody to go past his cages without giving him a pat or rub.
> 
> They're also the most trustworthy when it comes to their babies.
> ...



I agree with you there, they have fantastic personality and each one has its own different way.


----------



## la~la~land (Apr 15, 2011)

Blues, blacks, and otters :inlove:


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 15, 2011)

For mini rex coloring, blue otter is number 1, followed by black and lilac otters and then Opals. That's the only one's that I keep at my place for mini rex's.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Apr 15, 2011)

*Nela wrote: *


> I saw a magpie once... Almost fell off my couch when I did. She was beautiful. The breeder was an absolute moron though so I decided not to encourage his breeding. Made me really sad not to get her though...
> 
> I love love otters. All shades. Chinchillas are gorgeous too. I also have a weak spot for a certain broken castor pattern but maybe it's more related to my heart bunny, Wiggles. Really though, mini-rex fur is just so striking that any color is lovely. Even the solid blacks are much more gorgeous than the average bunny... I just love rexes...


I agree, all colors melt my heart. The fur type is just amazing. Akina was broken chocolate so I'll say that's my fave color. Her mom was broken chocolate too and her dad was solid chocolate. They were very nice rabbits! Without pictures, I don't know many other colors but the pics above are just breathtaking little guys


----------

